# Urbex Tools/Equipment



## Snips86x (Dec 19, 2014)

Looking for somewhere to buy a powerful but cheap LED torch.

Place and product suggestions welcome!


----------



## mookster (Dec 19, 2014)

A lot of people use LED Lensers which is understandable, but they are pretty pricey and certain models come equipped with an on/off button made by an ape with no hands.

I use a Nebo Redline, it's pretty much the same as a Lenser, with a solid on/off button and costs half the price.


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 19, 2014)

What about something like this?

http://www.energylightbulbs.co.uk/p...VZ-pRU8sIghSV7oS-n_Tv6RGGprDJe-fU4aAjWM8P8HAQ


----------



## mookster (Dec 19, 2014)

Too bulky, you want something you can fit in your pocket unless its for a specific function


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 19, 2014)

mookster said:


> Too bulky, you want something you can fit in your pocket unless its for a specific function



Fair point!

Apart from your initial recommendation, do you have any others?

I've got a cheap and very bright £2 LED torch which I use for other purposes but not tried it exploring yet!


----------



## SlimJim (Dec 19, 2014)

mookster said:


> Too bulky, you want something you can fit in your pocket unless its for a specific function



Aye, I carried some bulky lights until I started getting more drawn into the photography side of things. Now I carry multiple cameras, multiple lenses and a hefty tripod as standard, so got to stick to the AA and AAA torches mostly  

I'd reccommend getting two lights: 1 multi-mode headlight for closeups, ambient light and map reading and 1 pocket sized torch with emphasis on beam throw with high/low settings of about at least 100 lumens on the high mode.

I can't recommend any cheap stuff, because I don't use it! I'll only say that regardless of price, manufacturer, etc, always bring a backup because switches can fail on any light! Also spare batteries! NiMh rechargeables recommended!


----------



## Doodle (Dec 19, 2014)

I have a Cree T6 which throws out 2200 lumens so it's pretty bright plus it's pocket sized too. I think it cost me about 10 quid off Ebay last year and it's been perfect. I would recommend getting some more powerful batteries though as the 18650 3000mAh don't last that long (45 mins), three AAA last even less time but am looking at getting a set of 26650 7800mAh which also fit these torches.


----------



## stu8fish (Dec 19, 2014)

I carry a lenser sold by Maplin. Not sure what model it is but its bright and zoomable. (?) 
The switch works as it should.... on or off . Love it and works well for additional light for photos.
I recently brought a great little cree torch from evilbay but the switch cycles though various flashing modes b4 switching off. Just right to attract the attention of those who should be avoided.
The best torch is the same as the best camera though, its the one that you have with you when needed. 
My local pound shop has several great little led torches/fob lights that have been great buys and B&Q currently do a £5 led torch that puts many more expensive ones to shame.
When going out now even during the day I do now carry 2 torches. Cheap and cheerful = good especially if it fits in a pocket.


----------



## krela (Dec 20, 2014)

Has anyone tried the flexi-torch from JML? It's smarter than your average torch (although I'm yet to see any IQ comparisons to back that up). Obviously, as the name suggests, it bends, but it also extends up to 57cm, allowing you to see round corners from a distance!! and the real clincher for me is the fact that the head is magnetised, so that your keys will stick to it every time you put it in your pocket. 

Oh and the most important thing (sorry I got a bit overexcited with its other selling points), it "contains 3 powerful LED lights". 

Seriously guys, I think this is the new standard in urbex lighting solutions.


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 20, 2014)

this was light painted with two P7 lensers with a 30 sec exposure, small and can be put in your pocket, the switch can be fiddly and they are dear but I think worth the cost.


----------



## GPSJim (Dec 20, 2014)

Before you buy anything, take a look at this one.
http://amzn.to/1ApCNtE
It's been absolutely amazing for me! It's small enough to fit in my camera bag, lights up brighter than a car headlight and has made exploring anywhere dark a pleasure. Also if you stand it on its base it's great for backlighting a shot. 

This torch was most famous for guiding a bunch of British explorers through a Ukrainian sewer, just ask Mr UrbanX


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 20, 2014)

Lol yeah that torch was crazy! As were those crazy Ukrainian sewers!


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2014)

Got a Lenser P7.2.... Amazing bit of kit, small, lightweight, and fit in any pocket... Yeah, pricey but an astonishing but of solid and very well made but of kit. I have loads of tourches and various lights, the Lenser is my fav choice for those dark visits.


----------



## krela (Dec 20, 2014)

On a serious note there is a trade off. Lensers are amazing but they're also pricey, even more so if it drops out of your pocket or you forget to pick it up somewhere as many have. It's easy to do, and obviously the bigger the investment the bigger the loss. Sometimes something that's 75% as good for 50% of the price is the better choice. 

Also light painting aside I prefer to rely on my own night vision and a dimmer torch than burning my eyes out on a brighter than the sun white Led.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 20, 2014)

I just use an aldi head light with cree led and that cost a fiver.use that in extreme dark and where it can't be seen.and for general use I use a cheap throwaway torch.the dim light does not glow like a lighthouse then.plus like krela says if I lose it i can't worry about it to much


----------



## Badger (Dec 21, 2014)

I've just bought a "flood it" portable floodlight. It's a bit cumbersome but throws out some serious light for photographs. You can charge it in the car too which is a bonus for me. They're about £50 but that's not much more than a decent lenser. They're certainly worth a look.


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 21, 2014)

There had to a forum somewhere

http://budgetlightforum.com/


----------



## PhoenixTorch (Dec 22, 2014)

Look at Ultrafire torches, extremely good value torches which are zoomable like the LED Lensers which i keep in my car - the led is clearly visible in the beam though but it does look like a fist which is awesome lol. I am however a bit of a flashoholic and use 2 Fenix TK22's as my usual lights (which i highly recommend!) so quite a price difference between what most people use


----------



## SlimJim (Dec 22, 2014)

oldscrote said:


> There had to a forum somewhere
> 
> http://budgetlightforum.com/



+1 on that suggestion - It's a very good forum. Tends to be unbiased like some of the others too.


----------

